# 60 Degrees all weekend - Who's going to Assateague?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

With the nice forecast I am considering a trip to Assateague this weekend. Anyone else planning to fish? Any leads on bait?

Jeremy


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Going and have bait already.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

captmikestarrett said:


> Going and have bait already..
> 
> Capt Mike


Mike, your in-box is full.

Let me know, did not get your PM.

I can possibly take off if you are serious.

I can ask my partner to cover for me. 

Your reputation is legendary! 

I have read articles where you are mentioned. Much respect!


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Inbox cleaned..

Sorry about that..

Capt Mike


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Maybe this PM thing is broken.. 

Meet at 7am at Anglers head to the surf get year pass and fish till dark. Back about 8pm at Anglers..
Bring surf rod and lunch. Have 4x4 and bait already.. have spikes also.. we will be soaking bait all day. 

Capt Mike


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I am looking at going Sunday. I'll be in the dark gray tahoe with my wife, two sons and black lab. Mike - I assume you are going Saturday. I expect to ready your full report Saturday night to help point me in the right direction.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Wish me luck as the ORV beach area will be new to me. But reading the beach is the same no matter where you go. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

What's biting at Assateague? I may ride there on Saturday, would be my first. I just need to find someone to go with me.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

captmikestarrett said:


> Wish me luck as the ORV beach area will be new to me. But reading the beach is the same no matter where you go.
> 
> Capt Mike


I just did my first ever Assateague trip last month. Once you get the permits and everything its no diff than driving on HI, which I know you have done plenty of. You will have a few different permits to choose from - it's a little extra if you want to be able to stay out between midnight and 5am. Good Luck!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Carlows said:


> What's biting at Assateague? I may ride there on Saturday, would be my first. I just need to find someone to go with me.


Hopefully some rockfish, at least that's what I plan to target.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Not much going on at AI right now. I have only heard of very few keeper rock, some throwbacks but not even many of them. Throw some baits in close for some redfish, they might be your best bet. Surf report this morning put water temp at 44* this morning. 

John


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Wouldn't fishing there be the same as fishing at Ocean City?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Carlows said:


> Wouldn't fishing there be the same as fishing at Ocean City?


It is a similar point in the fishes range and migratory pattern, but the fishing experience is much different on Assateague. I've only fished Assateague once, but its nice. It is always fun to drive the truck on the beach. The scenery is better than OC (more wild and undisturbed). I like having the ability to move my truck full of stuff around as I want. Assateague is also not replenished like the OC beaches are.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow, the weather IS nice today!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Hopefully Mike will share a report this evening. I plan to take the family tomorrow.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I went down Assateague this morning, made it there around 10. I did not fish because the wind was blowing too hard for me. I went to OC where the buildings could block the wind. Fished up by 100 street and the inlet and did not get a bit. Everyone that I seen fishing did not catch anything, one person caught by the inlet skate. I left around 2 today, because I could not deal with the wind. I believe Mike was at Assateague, but I did not feel like walking to where he was.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Found a nice spot with a good push out on a dropping tide. JC Brown asked to fish next to me on the push out and I was glad to have the company. He fished very fresh bunker and I used fresh mullet. We talked about all kinds of stuff and changed baits every hour or so. Got cleaned a few times but never saw a hit. Fished till dark and just got home. Counter at entrance showed 12 vehicles total at any time. First time there and I like it..a bite would have been nice but not expected. The boats where working small areas out about a mile and the wind never settled down till end of day. If wind was easterly it was warm and it turned westerly many times bringing very cold 25 mph winds down the back of my neck. Reddish orange sunset was awesome.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

We had fun today. Late start but we were fishing by 10:45. Zero bites. Rain rolled in at 2:30 so we rolled out. Rode the whole beach looking for shells and found some nice ones. We were number 8 on this morning and the counter read 4 when we left. The kids, wife, dog and I had a great time but where are the fish?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The salt air and sound of the waves washed my soul of all the stuff those fluorescent lights took from me. Hopefully it did the same for you. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Capt Mike,
Wish I could say the same, but my body is still use to the South weather. Also do what I do and sit in a dark off. I am looking forward to the spring to go back.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

The solitude is awesome at this time of year. Soul cleansing is whats important sometimes as Captain Mike says.......
Thanks for your reports.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Big Rad said:


> The solitude is awesome at this time of year. Soul cleansing is whats important sometimes as Captain Mike says.......
> Thanks for your reports.


Indeed. It was a great day out even with the lack of fish.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Gonna try again this Saturday..

Capt Mike


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck, wish I had the time to go back.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Report: Dec 28th ...no hits and lost one bait to nibblers. Fished outgoing from 7am to about 2pm on the incoming tide. Fished two nice push outs and one cut but no fish. It was however a gorgeous day with huge pods of porpoise leaping and busting bait just outside the sand bar. Two cigars where needed as it was UN-eventful.

Think it is over for the season and will put away the surf stuff. Talked to some old timers and they said no convict bass where caught in the surf this fall. Worst in 30 years from many. The water temps have dropped and the puppy drum gone too. 

Will try again next year..

Capt Mike


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

usually when you see dolphins or porpoises the fishing aint so good.....Apex predators and all.

Thanks for the report


----------



## theultimateone (Feb 23, 2011)

*Soul cleansing is whats important sometimes*



Big Rad said:


> The solitude is awesome at this time of year. Soul cleansing is whats important sometimes as Captain Mike says.......
> Thanks for your reports.


That's why I go on the water. The fish is just icing on the cake.


----------

